

Consequences of Living on a Sphere - drharris
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/june32012/index.html

======
snitzr
This is an interesting topic. I always thought it was awesome that you can
estimate the size of the earth using the difference in shadow angle between
two points.

White text on black background website warning.

~~~
drharris
Indeed. It's something that we smart folks are aware of, but it's difficult to
comprehend the effects on a day-to-day basis. Makes me wish I were a few
inches taller!

